# Today's the Big Day! Home Check!!



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Please send us good thoughts, prayers, and keep your fingers and toes crossed!

Today we are having the home check from the rescue group for Ruby and I'm nervous as all get out! ''

Ruby is the older yorkie that my daughter has been fostering for the last couple of months - although she has been actually living with us, with the rescue's blessing - for the last week due to an issue with another foster my daughter has.

Ruby is about 9 or 10 years old and was found as a stray in a really bad neighborhood. She was skin and bones and her poor belly was full of mammary tumors. She has since had a lumpectomy and mastectomy and all of the biopsies came back benign!! :chili:

My husband and I have fallen head over heels in love with this precious baby. And, Annie loves her and Sophie, my queen bee, will actually lay down next to her! :wub:

She just fits in so perfectly that I don't know what I would do if the home check does not go well. I don't have any reason why it wouldn't, but I worry just the same.

Even though my daughter has been fostering her, we still have to be approved by another foster - in this case the district coordinator. We had to put in an application and go through the process, which is of course the way it should be. 

Okay, I'm rambling - I guess because I'm nervous - I'm praying that Sophie and Annie behave themselves and don't go bananas when the lady arrives.

Anyway, I know I've shared Ruby's picture before, but wanted to do so again.

The pics are right after she was pulled from the shelter, then some more current pictures, and then a picture of my dd yorkie, Yoda, Annie and Sophie, and Ruby on the right in her red dress. :wub:

Hopefully, by this afternoon she will be a permanent member of our family!:chili::chili::chili::chili:



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, she's so cute. I'm so happy you are trying to adopt her. I hope the home check goes really well!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wishing u all the best  she sure is a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Becky! Your good thoughts really mean a lot to me! 

Thanks, Kat. Thanks for posting your encouragement!  Hugs,

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! She's a cutie patutie!!

I love, love, her. And I love you, my friend. :wub:

You will be the best thing that ever happened to her, and she, you :thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

She is a cute little girl! Best of luck! You will do great!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like you guys were a match made in heaven. You are a shoo in! She is precious beyond words!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

fingers and toes crossed...but really think she is in her forever home...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Linda. Ruby is beautiful and so are you. She'll fit right in with the rest of the beauties. Lots of luck today.
xoxoxoxooxoxxooxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - we've got our fingers, toes and paws crossed over here for your home visit. I'm sure you'll do just fine. I was nervous when i had mine when I was planning to adopt - and that was before I had any dog. Just be yourself and I know that's what they're looking for...a loving family, a safe secure environment, knowledge of a pet's needs and what's best for Ruby...and I'm sure that's you, my dear friend. Can't wait to hear how it went. rayer: Ruby is such a doll...just love that little girl and you both deserve each other.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up a prayer for God's wisdom ---from a human stand-point it seems divine! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, y'all! Ruby is now a permanent member of our family - signed, sealed, and delivered!!!!! I'm so excited - I should say we (hubby and I) are so excited!!! The visit went really well - even Sophie greeted the lady and her hubby and was on her best behavior! lol Of course, Annie just wanted to give everyone kisses -- there is something so special about these rescues - just so loving. 

And, rescue people really are special and heaven sent. 

Ruby and Annie are laying in bed together right now taking a nap! I love it! 

Ruby is so sweet and laid back - a gift from heaven!

Thanks for all of your good thoughts and wishes - it means the world to me. 

Will try to get more pictures tonight.

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, what a sweet ending to a beautiful story.......so glad she has a wonderful and loving home now!!! She is YOURS!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:celebrate - firewor:arty:artytime: CONGRATULATIONS 
Ruby must have had her red slippers on and said,"There's no place like *this* home." :chili::chili: I'm so happy for all of you, Linda. I knew you'd pass with flying colors. 
And so we welcome another honorary Maltese into the fold. Ruby -- you hit paydirt my dear.:wub::wub: I'd suggest you buy a lottery ticket, but I know you're too young. Have mom and dad buy one and you can scratch it off. :w00t::thumbsup: This is your lucky day


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news! So happy w/you tonight! Sigh---sleep well ALL, off we are going to dream sweet dreams!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Ruby!! 
I'm so happy for everyone! :aktion033:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations on your new permanent family member !!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Say no more.......word has spread fast.....




Guess who's the happiest about this whole situation!!!!!:chili::chili:
View attachment 94355



Yep, the dude is already thinking up love poems for his new main squeeze on the forum!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ooo la la! Pat, Tink is one handsome dude! I love that picture of Tink! Ruby is getting her beauty sleep at the moment, but I will be sure to show her Tink's picture when she wakes up! I'm sure she'll want to shop for a new dress after she sees how debonair Tink is!

Don't you think Malts and Yorkies just go together? 

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Say no more.......word has spread fast.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hysterical, Pat!!! How cute is Tink.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox

I love happy endings!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo !!! congrats on your permanent member of your family, Linda  a cutie pie she is that's for sure and does make a peefect match with a maltese :wub: Picasso (the yorkie I once fostered) also blended with the malts perfectly  so I cannnnt wait to see more photos of the crew 

hugs
Kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a cutie she is!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's so precious,OMG,congrats!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations on your new family member! How exciting for you all! All your babies are just adorable


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition! She is beautiful!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congratulations !!! ruby is a doll !!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition - she is beautiful!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Linda, congrats to your cute new family member! 

Awww, what a touching story about your little girl! I'm so happy you both found eachother!

All best wishes are sent to you and her! :tender:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

